# Leaking Anal Glands....?



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm not entirely sure and yet I am very familar with the smell of anal gland fluid/paste/stuff. I regularly smell anal gland on Hemi. Sometimes when I have her in my lap I end up with anal gland juice on my pants.:messed: She is not scared or excited when she leaks, that I could understand. I am going to the vet next week. 

Anyone else with this experiece?


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Ick! I hate anal gland juice! Taking her into the vet is a good idea. They can internally express them and see if they are impacted or abscessing. Mine scoot their butts on the carpet all the time but I think they do it for attention or because it feels good most of the time. Never had them just leak though. Hope she is ok. I would call the vet and see if maybe you could get her in a bit sooner though. Just in case. A lot can happen in a week. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> Ick! I hate anal gland juice! Taking her into the vet is a good idea. They can internally express them and see if they are impacted or abscessing. Mine scoot their butts on the carpet all the time but I think they do it for attention or because it feels good most of the time. Never had them just leak though. Hope she is ok. I would call the vet and see if maybe you could get her in a bit sooner though. Just in case. A lot can happen in a week.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you. I think I will try and get her in earlier. She doesn't scoot on her butt, I know exactly what you mean. :becky::bootyshake: I have always done my dogs anal glands from the inside. I haven't even thought about Hemi's needing to be emptied at only 9 weeks old.


----------



## jfo (Nov 19, 2010)

My 3-year-old female spoo has leaky glands as well, always has. They often release when she is relaxed, most of the time in our laps. The good news is that she's not impacted! My vet says its normal. You could try adding more fiber to her diet to bulk up her poop but I don't know that I would mess around on a puppy so young. Maybe she'll grow out of it?
We keep a "kooka kit"  that consists of sensitive skin baby wipes and scented grooming spray. A quick wipe and spray and we're good. We also keep Febreeze for fabric on hand for furniture and carpet. Good Luck!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh I hate that smell. Thankfully we don't have that sort of problem. I hope your vet can help find a solution that eliminates the problem.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I know nothing, but my aunt's little mini pin. had leaking problems. Then out of no where the dog started screaming then ran and hid in its sleep box. When they took her to the vet her anal glad had ruptured... It was scary.


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

One of my tpoos, Maggie, emits the "scent" when she is really frightened. It was storming last week and thundering and she was on my lap and I could smell it (it does have a distinctive odor!) but fortunately no "leakage." I do check and express their glands frequently if necessary.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Both of my chihuahuas will occasionally leak and drag their butts. It signals that it is time to express them. I try to do it as little as necessary, but sometimes it can't be avoided.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I see a lot of puppies with full anal glands especially small breed ones. They just need the extra help sometimes. Especially when transitioning over from being at the breeders with mom to being in a new home with new food. Adding a little pumpkin to her food might help firm up the stools which will help naturally express the anal glands. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> Ick! I hate *anal gland juice*! Taking her into the vet is a good idea. They can internally express them and see if they are impacted or abscessing. Mine scoot their butts on the carpet all the time but I think they do it for attention or because it feels good most of the time. Never had them just leak though. Hope she is ok. I would call the vet and see if maybe you could get her in a bit sooner though. Just in case. A lot can happen in a week.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sounds like an alt heavy metal band name. 

Hope you get the problem sorted.

Rick


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> I see a lot of puppies with full anal glands especially small breed ones. They just need the extra help sometimes. Especially when transitioning over from being at the breeders with mom to being in a new home with new food. Adding a little pumpkin to her food might help firm up the stools which will help naturally express the anal glands.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you. Sshe isstill on the same puppy food as the breeder used. I plan on switching her over but the breeder asked me to wait a couple of weeks (just one less stress for her body to deal with) Pumpkin is seasonal here and I can't get it fresh or canned. Do you happen to know if sweet potato would have the same effect? By the way her stools are very well formed. She only had one day of cow pattie consistency.


----------



## Vanilla-Yazoo (Jun 2, 2013)

I thought i would drop in to add butternut squash works as well as pumpkin and is available more often, sweet potato is a really good veg too, but its always the squash type veg i hear people using.

Just a wonder, she isnt doing a runny poo out of sight before getting on your lap? And a lil bit on her fur on her bum gets on you? Ild deffo get the vet to check. I find it dofficult still but my puppy had his glands done whilst he was at the breeders at 8 weeks, and probably before(eating all solids) but ild get the vet to show you how.

I hope she feels better soon!


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

Luce was doing the butt scoot at 7 weeks - we puppy sat for a day I started reading up on it and found it is either parasites or anal glands. The breeder tried to express them but nothing came out. I suggested pumpkin and she did a de-worming treatment. She did both so I don't know which it was, she just stopped doing it. I also share a yogurt with her once in a while, the probiotics are good for them too!


----------



## fel (Jan 8, 2014)

My Kepler who is now about 14 weeks did sometimes have that smell and drag himself on the ground. After a little research I did 2 things, which seemed to remedy it. First I made a pot of lentils with meat fat drippings, and gave him about 1/3 cup of that (cooked), each day. Secondly I started giving him some green tripe each day. Now no more dragging and no more smell, and poops seem more consistent (before they ranged from hard -- with straining -- to very soft). 

I should mention that Kepler mostly eats raw -- except the occasional cooked food like the lentils.


----------

